# Concrete Measurement



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

I plan to have a concrete patio/porch slab pored behind my house.
Dims are 10' X 24' 5" by 6" thick.
Two questions:
How do I calculate this to yards needed?
Whats the norm thickness for a concrete porch/patio? 4"? 6"? Im thinking 6 since the soil here is gumbo.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

length x width x depth then divided by 27 will give your yards, then about $100 a yard


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

THanks, I guess I was too lazy to look it up. 
I just did and found a good link.

http://www.concretenetwork.com/concrete/howmuch/calculator.htm


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

54 sf per yd @ 6", 81 sf @ 4". Any other thicknesses divide total by 54, divide results by 6 and divide that by actual thickness, or figure 324 sf per inch per yd of concrete and go from there.

jdot


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Looks like.....*

5 yards will get you there. If your exterior beams are very deep you may need to order 6 yards to be safe.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wedge said:


> 5 yards will get you there. If your exterior beams are very deep you may need to order 6 yards to be safe.


I poured it Friday! I had it figured at 4.5 cu.yds. @ 6" thick and I poured 3 2' x 2' footings for future supports for an upper deck....I ordered 5 yards and used most of it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you poured it?

funny how Mick said "he" poured a patio on his facebook page.

:rotfl:


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Online calculator
http://www.concretecrm.com/calculator.html


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> you poured it?
> 
> funny how Mick said "he" poured a patio on his facebook page.
> 
> :rotfl:


He "watched" me pour it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

so, did he help at all, or just drink girlie beers and supervise?

:rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> so, did he help at all, or just drink girlie beers and supervise?
> 
> :rotfl:


Does taking pictures count?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

oh, I forgot to include that.

he's a picture taking fool


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Shawn, Funny how your ALWAYS the first one wanting a girlie drink out of my blender.

I tied every rebar that 007 didnt tie and an extra rebar and bent 40" rebar for the corners. 

But yea I poured it because I was smart enough to hire 007.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

lighten up Francis!

sheesh!

:slimer:


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Actually I was in amazed how 007 made leveling and smoothing out concrete look so easy I was glad I didnt do it myself. I wasnt about to get in his way.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

oh, and blender drinks are different than girlie beers.

:cheers:

are you coming to the cookoff tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> oh, and blender drinks are different than girlie beers.
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> are you coming to the cookoff tonight or tomorrow?


Yes tomorrow sometime. Im making a run to the country tonight for a trailer load of firewood.

I only do Margaritas from the blender and mixed drinks, so im at a loss there with your girlie drinks.


----------

